# [Eclipse] Bilderordner verschwindet



## Zenic (25. Okt 2009)

Habe jetzt auf die Schnelle keinen Thread dazu gefunden und zwar es verschwindet nach jedem Export oder Umbenennen des Projekts der "Pics" Unterordner. Beim Import des Projekts bleibt der Ordner auch auf der Strecke, obwohl er im Zip- File enthalten ist. 

Info: Der Ordner befindet sich im Unterverzeichnis "bin/Packetname/../pics".

Ist das nur eine fehlende Einstellung oder muss der Ordner immer von Hand hinzugefügt werden?

Danke
Zenic

Edit: Ich hab mittlerweile entdeckt dass man den Ordner in die Classpathdatei eintragen muss, jedoch zeigt mir Eclipse dann einen Fehler an, ohne das dieser irgendetwas bewirkt (lässt sich compilieren).


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2009)

Du darfst niemals etwas in 'bin' kopieren, da dort die Binaries automatisch hinkopiert werden. Die IDE managed dieses Verzeichnis. Dein Zeig geht in einen Source Folder, Eclipse sorgt dann dafür das es auch nach bin kopiert wird.


----------



## Zenic (25. Okt 2009)

Soetwas dacht ich mir schon, jedoch kann er die Bilder dann nicht laden.

Struktur: src/packageE1/packageE2/../gui/pics
Bilder laden:

```
ImageIcon cBackground = new ImageIcon(this.getClass().getResource(
				"pics/background.png")); //habe es mit absoluten Pfad auch versucht
```
Classpath:
<classpathentry kind="src" path="pics"/>


----------



## Wildcard (25. Okt 2009)

Du musst immer absolut von src ausgehen. Die Verzeichnisstruktur mappt 1:1 auf Packages.
Wenn du dir unsicher bist, schau einfach wie es in bin kopiert wird, das ist dein Pfad.


----------



## Zenic (26. Okt 2009)

Hatte den Slash am Anfang des Pfads vergessen.

Danke
Zenic


----------

